# New to the forum, Fluval Edge 23L



## dedguy (May 11, 2014)

This will be a bit wordy, feel free to skip to the pictures. New to the forum and relatively new to aquariums, at least as an adult. Had a few doomed before they started small 1-2 gallon tanks/bowls as a kid as I'm sure many have. Of course neither I nor my parents had any idea what we were doing so the fish tended to die.

Fairly recently, my new roommate got me back into it. She had only ever had a well maintained planted 5.5 gallon tank with a betta and a few neon tetras. She had been looking to upgrade.

On a whim, a few months back, we stopped at this place right across the street. We had seen it several times but never stopped inside. Turned out to be, Marine Warehouse Aquarium, which they claim is the largest store in Florida. Regardless if they are or not, great store, great people, really love going in there. That first day we ended up buying a Biocube 29. It's currently heavily planted with three varieties of tetra, her betta, cories, a bushynose pleco, and some assassin snails.

… and of course after that… got the itch for another tank. 

I have been obsessed with puffer fish since I was a kid and when I found out that there were small freshwater puffers I wanted to get some for our tank only to find out they were far too aggressive for a community tank. We had been wanting to get another tank, something small and this seemed like a good idea (we are also planning a second Biocube 29 for a marine tank come this fall).

So this is the first three days of setting up my Fluval Edge 23L. No fish yet as it's cycling. Doing a fish-less cycle on it so hopefully it'll be ready for the fish in a few weeks. I'm thinking about getting two but the more I read the more it sounds like 23L(6gal) for two dwarf puffers might be too little space despite how small they are. 

Our Biocube is very heavily planted so I wanted to do something a bit different for this one with less plants and more focus on rockscaping. I'm pretty happy with the results. I just hope the riccia in the sand "river" is able to survive given the lighting in the Fluval Edge.

Aquariums Phase 2 | Day 1 by dangercorpse, on Flickr
Aquariums Phase 2 | Day 2 by dangercorpse, on Flickr
Aquariums Phase 2 | Day 3 by dangercorpse, on Flickr


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

Very pretty design. I can't wait to see it grow in.


----------



## dedguy (May 11, 2014)

Thanks. I'm hoping the plants on the left in particular will grow enough to hide the heater.


----------



## randpost (Feb 9, 2014)

I love the hardscape. Has a very natural feel to it.


----------



## dedguy (May 11, 2014)

I finally decided against getting Dwarf Puffers for this tank. I keep reading up on them and they just seem like more aggravation than I'm looking for. 

So Plan B is to get some fish I know how to take care of and already really enjoy. I'm going to be stocking it with one Black Orchid Betta, five Dwarf Cories, and one Assassin Snail (I was already trying to get some river snails in the tank in prep for the Dwarf Puffer).


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

dedguy said:


> I finally decided against getting Dwarf Puffers for this tank. I keep reading up on them and they just seem like more aggravation than I'm looking for.
> 
> So Plan B is to get some fish I know how to take care of and already really enjoy. I'm going to be stocking it with one Black Orchid Betta, five Dwarf Cories, and one Assassin Snail (I was already trying to get some river snails in the tank in prep for the Dwarf Puffer).


I'd advise you against that. Just pick a single species. Also most people recommend 10 gallons for dwarf Cories. 

Betas aren't great tankmates unless it's a larger tank. 

Why not just make it a shrimp tank? They're incredible little critters.


----------



## KevinEdgar (Jun 5, 2014)

MABJ said:


> I'd advise you against that. Just pick a single species. Also most people recommend 10 gallons for dwarf Cories.
> 
> Betas aren't great tankmates unless it's a larger tank.
> 
> Why not just make it a shrimp tank? They're incredible little critters.


My beta does fine with 6 neon tetras, 3 otos, and a mob of ghost shrimp. When I first introduced the new fish to him, I would net him when he would flare. Now he does his own thing.

Although my tank is 10g


----------



## sharko (Apr 20, 2014)

my concern about betas in Fuval Edge tanks is that they breathe from the surface and there is not much open air above these tanks. never tried it though, I wonder if people here have had luck keeping betas in Edges


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

sharko said:


> my concern about betas in Fuval Edge tanks is that they breathe from the surface and there is not much open air above these tanks. never tried it though, I wonder if people here have had luck keeping betas in Edges


There is a member on this forum who has this same Fluval Edge and her Betta is fine. I have the 12 gallon edge and almost killed my Betta. He would hit the opening around 10 percent of the time, otherwise he would hit the glass top when looking for air. I had to buy a new tank for him. So...depends on the Betta. Just have a plan B ready if your Betta can't figure out how to live in the Edge.


----------



## BuddhaBoy (Jun 12, 2014)

I got my spec v for my betta to stretch his legs in. Added 4 corys, 3 cherry shrimp and an Otto. My betta leaves everyone alone but from my research it really depends on the temperament of each betta. If my betta did die I wouldn't get another for my tank.

I liked the look of the edge but the closed top seemed awkward and limiting IMHO.

However your tank looks amazing.... Good luck with it


----------

